# Is HDR a TV function or a BOX (Tivo) function?



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I have been reading that people should avoid buying an upscale 4K TV now, and should wait for HDR (High Dynamic Range) to be standardized and rolled out on the 4K sets. 

It is said HDR (with it's expanded color scale), paired with 4K, makes the real BIG gains in picture quality. Just curious if buying a Tivo Bolt 4K is like buying a cheaper 4K set w/out HDR, and hence Tivo Bolt could be left behind quickly from a quality standpoint. Though bear with me, I might not be fully grasping HDR.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't believe so the Bolt should be able to decode and transmit the 4K signal correctly to a 4K TV. Being able to reproduce HDR is a screen function (and you are right lots of the existing 4K TVs can not do it).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Margret says the box is HDMI 2.0 but firmware upgradeable to 2.0a (HDR). So whatever the Tivo's role is in that (video pass-through?) it should be alright.


----------

